# "Professional" color scheme



## mustangFWL (Feb 27, 2012)

I am rebuilding my business webpage.. and I am looking at a few other print shops sites to get ideas of what all to put online... 

One thing I am struggling with is a color scheme for my site... I notice from the sites I have looked at, they all have lighter website colors, whites, and brighter colors, royals, golds, reds, colors like that.. 

At the moment my color scheme is black and green, and white 

Pandemonium Printing and Design - Home

((its no where close to being completed though))

The sites I have been looking at I would classify as "professional looking" sites, and I am just not sure that a black themed website can be "professional looking" 

If you look at sites like T-shirt forums, AOL, Ebay, Amazon, UPS, Fedex, and other large companies sites they all have a lighter color scheme to them.. 

So I am just trying to get some feedback on what you all believe can be a "professional" website look.. Any input would be greatly appreciated!

This will not be a site for selling t-shirts..


----------



## Studio ell (Jun 16, 2013)

I'm not a web designer but I understand the lighter backgrounds are easier on the eye. The trend in clothing sites seems to be white background and black, grays, blues text & elements. I personally think black background is ok if you don't have a lot of text, works with your brand and you can find the colors to fit with the black. 
Your link not working.


----------



## mustangFWL (Feb 27, 2012)

Studio ell said:


> I'm not a web designer but I understand the lighter backgrounds are easier on the eye. The trend in clothing sites seems to be white background and black, grays, blues text & elements. I personally think black background is ok if you don't have a lot of text, works with your brand and you can find the colors to fit with the black.
> Your link not working.


Im no web designer either, although I can get by on my own.. I just hate finding colors and matching colors.. 
Its not a selling website, more of an informational site for my business.. services, quotes, stuff like that

Fixed the link


----------



## starchild (Jul 22, 2009)

Very strange.. I am a web designer and I do look at successful screenprinting related websites and I have to say there is nothing wrong with your color scheme. Infact you've got a better site than alot..

tshirthell.com is black themed and they sell millions worth yearly..

Your issue is you've been interacting with your site for so long that you need to step away for a bit.


Sent from my Samsung Galaxy SII


----------



## Tiago Ribeiro (Aug 1, 2013)

Black color background is very common. Why dont have a try on different color like grey theme like that.


----------



## mustangFWL (Feb 27, 2012)

starchild said:


> Very strange.. I am a web designer and I do look at successful screenprinting related websites and I have to say there is nothing wrong with your color scheme. Infact you've got a better site than alot..
> 
> tshirthell.com is black themed and they sell millions worth yearly..
> 
> ...


 Thanks, I will take a bit of a visual break from the site, and work on text content/layouts haha.. that may do the trick


----------



## mustangFWL (Feb 27, 2012)

Tiago Ribeiro said:


> Black color background is very common. Why dont have a try on different color like grey theme like that.


ill give it a try


----------



## starchild (Jul 22, 2009)

As a web developer that wears all the hats for the project it's often weary..

The color scheme always changes as I progress.. What I do is ensure I've got a strong naming convention for my class names and Id's for my page elements and a well categorized css style sheet. And is I go foward I regularly change the color schema in my css to some website that inspired me..

Changing the color scheme also gives me a different perspective on my layout and flow (How I want my users to use the app- from landing to let's say checkout.)

Remember you are wearing all the hats so you should play up your strengths to keep moving foward and copy/emulate your weakness so as to complete the project. 

With a strong layout and css naming convention you will be able to change your color scheme periodically to keep things looking fresh (threadless) and still keep your identity and how people interact with your site (familiarity)

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy SII


----------



## codyjoe (May 6, 2013)

You can check out our custom t-shirt site if you'd like to get some further ideas.


----------



## mustangFWL (Feb 27, 2012)

codyjoe said:


> You can check out our custom t-shirt site if you'd like to get some further ideas.


That is the inksoft designer correct?? How do you just purchase that vs having an entire inksoft site? Or is your website an inksoft site?


----------



## codyjoe (May 6, 2013)

You cannot purchase just the designer, you need to be a full-member of InkSoft and our site is a custom one (not from InkSoft) that has the InkSoft Design Studio embedded onto a page of ours.


----------



## mustangFWL (Feb 27, 2012)

That was my first thought, but I thought I might as well just ask


----------



## codyjoe (May 6, 2013)

mustangFWL said:


> That was my first thought, but I thought I might as well just ask


To be honest I don't know if you'll have any luck really finding a good design software for users without getting into a program like that of InkSoft or any similar company.


----------



## mustangFWL (Feb 27, 2012)

Yeah, I would really love to have inksoft.. gotta save up for it though


----------



## codyjoe (May 6, 2013)

You'll get there eventually. It also fits our business model though as we don't sell pre-determined designs. We're really here to help businesses and people with events get their group t-shirts in a timely fashion.


----------



## mustangFWL (Feb 27, 2012)

I print for a store that does a lot of youth sport teams and such and we have about 60 webstores live at the moment, and it would just offer another element for them.. Ill get it if/when I get my DTG haha!


----------



## codyjoe (May 6, 2013)

A DTG would definitely be nice to have for any of us in this business. Anyways, if you ever have any questions be sure to let me know and I'll do my best to help out.


----------



## codyjoe (May 6, 2013)

Go lighter. Lighter always works out well.

Now that's not to say you cant go with a darker themed site but it definitely seems harder to pull off from an appeal point of view.


----------



## Smalldeal (Sep 2, 2013)

Go to colourlovers.com. Tons of great color schemes.


----------

